# Cowboy First Aid



## TexasTamale (Jul 10, 2005)

Two cowboys from Texas walk into a roadhouse to wash the trail dust from their throats. They stand at the bar, drinking a beer and talking about current cattle prices.

Suddenly a woman at a nearby table who is eating a sandwich, begins to cough. After a minute or so, it becomes apparent that she is in real distress.

One of the cowboys looks at her and says, "Kin ya swaller?"

The woman shakes her head ,"no".

"Kin ya breathe?"

The woman begins to turn blue and shakes her head.

The cowboy walks over to the woman, lifts up her dress, yanks down her panties, and slowly runs his tongue from the back of her thigh up to the small of her back. The woman is so shocked, that she has a violent spasm and the obstruction flies out of her mouth. As she begins to breathe again, the cowboy walks slowly back to the bar and takes a drink of his beer.

His partner says, "Ya know, I'd heard of that there "Hind Lick Maneuver", but I ain't never seen nobody do it."


----------



## Winglover (Jul 10, 2005)

Ok , I admit it took me a little bit longer to get it ( first I had to figure out how americans pronounce Heimlich and then add some texan to it. )


----------



## kadesma (Jul 11, 2005)

TexasT,

 I have to send this to my son...It's his f-i-l to a TEEE!!!    
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 11, 2005)

Winglover said:
			
		

> Ok , I admit it took me a little bit longer to get it ( first I had to figure out how americans pronounce Heimlich and then add some texan to it. )


 
very funny winglover!! 

Love the joke TT!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 11, 2005)

HA!   Thats a good one!


----------

